# FE study materials



## alexd (Dec 14, 2009)

Does anyone here need FE study materials please let me know? I still have a lot for sale and pretty much brand new.


----------



## Civil26 (Dec 21, 2009)

alexd said:


> Does anyone here need FE study materials please let me know? I still have a lot for sale and pretty much brand new.


Do u have the latest edition of the Lindburg Review Materail?


----------



## alexd (Dec 31, 2009)

Civil26 said:


> alexd said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone here need FE study materials please let me know? I still have a lot for sale and pretty much brand new.
> ...


Yes I do. PM me if you want more info


----------



## vgkantu (Jan 25, 2010)

alexd said:


> Civil26 said:
> 
> 
> > alexd said:
> ...



Yes even i need the material.Please mail me the details about the materials with prices .


----------

